# Migraine and symptoms dissapearing during 2ww



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Am asking here as can't seem to find the answer to my questions. I have am 11 post 3 day et and for the last 3 days have had a major migraine  have read that this is not a good sign during the 2ww as means auntie flo is on her way  has anyone had migraines and got s bfp?

Also I had loads of symptoms of full, massive sore boobies, cramps, back pain, tummy pain and unbelievable tiredness and now in the last 2 days apart from my heads i feel my normal self! Sooo confused and going mad now as nearing the end of the dreaded wait. I will be testing sun which is same day period is due and I won't test b4 as being a good girl and sticking to doctors orders. 

I had one egg transferred and doc said it was of the highest grade u could get and seemed very optimistic but as time goes on I am just thinking maybe it hasn't been all that straight forward and also this is only my 1st ivf. Thanks in advance for any feedback/ advise.xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi jojo - I had the worse ever headache pretty much all the way through my 2ww and back ache, crazy dreams sore boobs and a very heavy feeling down below with period type cramping - was convinced the wicked witch was gonna turn up but tested 4 days before OTD and got a BFP from a day 3 transfer - I'm now 7 weeks and got my first scan this Saturday so don't give up xx


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Bettŷ congratulations on ur BFP!  

I know that there is nothing I can do and what will b will b but I have way to much time at home ATM so am reading into stuff to much lol. 

Week one I was away on a spa break with the hubby and had treatments for 3 days and have been so relaxed since! 

I have had unbeleiveable tiredness since day one. Like constantly having stingy eyes and falling asleep in seconds but even that is easing now. 
The mirgraine has been the worst and having been taking paracetamol even though I didnt want to but the pain has been making me sick. 
Just can't wait till Sunday now and know either way! Guess it's the not knowing that is the worst but way 2 scared to test b4. Been ttc for over 2 years now and not even so much as a late period so guess I shouldn't have all my hopes on 1st time ivf working but again the day of transfer the nurses and staff were practically congratulating me on having such a good egg to transfer. I had 2 other but they didn't make it to freezing. 

Sunday night will either b a bottle of wine or more waiting lol.x


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey jojo

I wish you all the luck x

I am not as far on as you I don't test until a week today, but I have been having headaches every day as well as the other symptoms like Betty.  Mainly I'm just sooo tired literally going to bed as soon as I get home 

Just think Sunday isn't too far away so try and keep you mind on other things ( I know its hard I also keep looking at google too much)

Good luck 

jbs xx


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Jbs1976

Thank u and good luck to you for next week. I am just bored now and think need to keep my mind active the nxt few days. I have been off work the whole 2 weeks and this week been at home so u can c why am going stir crazy lol. Oh that and the fact that I could sleep the clock round and eat for bloody ireland here.

All,I have wanted to eat is sweets and chocolate this last 2 weeks as well! 

Hope u get ur bfp.xx


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi jojo

I can imagine you are going stir crazy, the first time I had IVF I took time off, I would have this time if I had enough holidays too, but I am actually glad im working its keeping my mind off it slightly  ( although I do keep sneeking onto this site  )  I do wish I had today off though was awake most of last night, felt really hot and felt like I was getting my AF..... really tired now :-( 


Have you not got a good book you can read go for some walks ... the ususal 

jbs xx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,
I haven't had a BFP to answer your question but i am a migraine sufferer. I saw a neurologist a few years back due to the severity of mine and he knew we were TTC. He said to prepare myself as my migraines would definitely get worse should i get pregnant.

but nearly 2 years ago i had acupuncture for migraines upon recommendation and i've not had a migraine since. this is a complete blessing as mine were awful to the point that i lose the ability to speak, see or recognise things/people


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Morning ladies ,

Thanks for the info Mrs X I do get the odd migraine from time to time but my god that one was a wee ****e lol. 

I have read a few books already since last week lol. I think I am just bored now but have stuff to keep me busy today ans tomorrow then test day on sun! Don't think it's worked now though as did a test yesterday afternoon ( I know I promised myself I wouldnt) and it was neg . Since test day is sun if it was pos then am sure it would've showed when I tested yesterday afternoon. Aww well onwards and upwards, I would b very surprised if I got a bfp on sun. Xx


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi

You never know!! If you tested in the afternoon, the hormone levels won t be as strong as the first wee of the day...  And the nurses do say a certain date for a reason 

I was the same last time I tested just a day early, im gonna try and not test till the day this time,  but my will power is pants, so who knows next week I will probably get the urge...

Good luck for Sunday   

jbs x


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cheers jbs, will soon find out. Could b that I guess but all my symptoms R gone now and feel back to normal apart from a slight back pain. Will let u know though. What day is ur test day?


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't test until next Thursday ... feel like ages away

Every change in the way I feel makes me think could it be ?  

I hope everything works out for you on sunday xx

jbs x


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good luck for thurs hun!! Hope u get ur BFP!!! Sounds promising for u. Still feeling very back to normal today apart from back pain. So glad my migraine is gone now .xx


----------

